# SJP Covet Perfume



## coachkitten (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyone been able to smell the new Sarah Jessica Parker Covet perfume?  I am dying to know what it smells like! TIA!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Aug 2, 2007)

ohh my. well the first time i smelt it, i didnt really like it (the woman sprayed it on my mom), but when i sprayed and smelt it on me, it smelt different, and i love it! soo gorgeous. i want it!


----------



## liv (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't smelled this yet, but how crazy does SJP look in the commercial for it, especially at the end?  Eh, kind of turned me off, but I still want to see that bottle in person.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 14, 2007)

heh she did look crazy in the advert! possibly verging on possessed? lol im sure the bit at the end is taken as a still for the poster hmmm


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2007)

i don't like it at all! i didn't like lovely and to me this is worse


----------



## aziajs (Aug 14, 2007)

I like it.  I wore it last week.  It's a combo of citrus and chocolate.  The citrus makes it fresh and clean and the chocolate warms it.  It was a surprise really.


----------



## SELFstyled (Aug 19, 2007)

I got a sample of this yesterday, didn't care for it. Lovely is much better I think. Pretty bottle though!


----------



## piperbaby (Sep 10, 2007)

I did not like this either. Soo disappointing because after lovely I was expecting something even better.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

i hate it! smells too strong and more for an old woman. I didnt like Lovely either


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have it & I love it! The chocolate is warm, sensual, good for the upcoming fall/winter seasons. I hated Lovely, I don't typically do the "celebrity scent thing" but I was completely sold after I got a sample. I lucked out on Ebay & got a 3.4oz bottle on Ebay the week it launched from a seller in Canada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sorry it's getting some negative reviews,  

It is unusual, not for everyone.


----------

